# Straight coat puppy go wavy?



## Dee123

Hello.

I'm new to this group and I'm so glad I found it! I plan to pick my cockapoo puppy up in a couple of weeks. He's really adorable though he has a straight coat right now. His siblings are wavy. I was looking at a previous thread where there seemed to be a link between hair texture and shedding..... Straighter coats shed more?? Please correct me if I'm wrong. When one says a cockapoo sheds, how much exactly? Does it change as the puppy grows up?

I really like my puppy's shorter coat anyway but really concerned about shedding..... Maybe he could get a bit wavy and shed less?:decision:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Hello & welcome! Do you have a name for you pup?

A straighter coat doesn't always mean the coat will shed, however it is more likely. Although generally they still shouldn't shed much as far as I know, the poodle in the coat should hopefully mean that the coat will shed less than the cocker spaniel coat.
My Izzie is quite curly, the only time she sheds hair is when we groom her, other than that we don't find hair around. We have jyst got a new puppy a few weeks ago that doesn't seem to have quick such a thick curly coat as Izzie does, although it could change as she gets older. She also has a slightly longer nose (like the cocker spaniel) than Izzie, but it doesn't mean she will or will not shed etc, so we will have to wait & see what this one


----------



## deb

My dog has wavy/straight coat. We only have a few hairs when i groom him but never find them around the house.


----------



## flounder_1

Lolly started out with a really straight coat but it has gone wavy as it's got longer and as she's got older. Her shedding is very minimal! I have a red rug that she romps about on and don't find any hairs on it. We only get hair when we brush her. I'll post a few younger and now pics


----------



## Sezra

Dee123 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm new to this group and I'm so glad I found it! I plan to pick my cockapoo puppy up in a couple of weeks. He's really adorable though he has a straight coat right now. His siblings are wavy. I was looking at a previous thread where there seemed to be a link between hair texture and shedding..... Straighter coats shed more?? Please correct me if I'm wrong. When one says a cockapoo sheds, how much exactly? Does it change as the puppy grows up?
> 
> I really like my puppy's shorter coat anyway but really concerned about shedding..... Maybe he could get a bit wavy and shed less?:decision:


Hi. 

How old is the puppy at the moment? Sometimes the coat takes a while to develop although if his siblings are curlier it is more likely he will be on the straighter side. Daisy has a loose coat with curlier areas (her rear end! ) but she doesn't moult except a tiny amount when she is brushed. 

Is the litter a first cross (poodle dad & cocker mum) or second where both mum and dad are cockapoos? This can also make a difference as one or two puppies could have what is known as the grandad effect where they resemble one of the original parent breeds. 

I am sure he is very cute however he turns out!


----------



## flounder_1

12 weeks









8 months just before a groom









5 weeks, 12 weeks and 7 months


----------



## flounder_1

Sezra said:


> Hi.
> 
> Daisy has a loose coat with curlier areas (her rear end! ) but she doesn't moult except a tiny amount when she is brushed.


Lolly has a curly bum/back too


----------



## Sezra

flounder_1 said:


> Lolly has a curly bum/back too


We call it her 'poodle bum' 

Lolly is so pretty!
x


----------



## kendal

what generation is you puppy, have you spoken to your breeder regarding the coat have they had any cockapoo litters before. ?

my stratis girl has more of a wavy coat now, this is two of my girls compared at the same ages Echo is sill has a limp wavy coat compared to delta who has a curlier coat. 

Echo and Delta at 8weeks old










Echo about 5 months old and Delta 5 months










this is them just last week Echo 3 years Delta 16months


----------



## Izzy

Hi Izzy is nearly 6 months old and her coat is about 3 inches long and slighly wavy at the root and then straight. She only sheds a tiny amount when she gets groomed. Bet your counting the days. Good luck Julie x


----------



## Mogdog

Hi. I think the straighter coat cockapoos who shed a little really don't shed very much in comparison with other dogs. Are you concerned because you have allergies in your family or just don't want dog hair around your home?

I have an adult cockapoo with a quite poodly coat that doesn't shed at all (apart from small amount in brush during grooming), and a puppy with a loose wavy coat who does shed a very tiny amount ... she is black and I sometimes notice a small amount of soft black hair on carpets. It's not much and doesn't affect my allergic son at all.

The breeder should be able to advise you what his coat might develop into. Do you have a photo?


----------



## strof51

Poppy's fur was wavy when she was a puppy, and she is now very curly. Rosie is 6 months old and her fur long and wavy and in need of a trip to the groomers. it is going curly on her head, so we will have to see if she gets curly as she gets older. They both shed very lightly and the vacuum does pick up some hair but you can't see any on the carpets. But nothing like our previous dogs.


----------



## Dee123

Thanks for your response everyone! I'm really looking forward to bringing him home..not got a name yet. Will decide when we bring him home. He is F1 so his mom is a straight coat cocker spaniel. Although he is straight, he has slightly wavy ears and feathers... actually seems a bit like Echo. He's chocolate roan about 7 weeks old. I did ask the breeder about the coat and was told no signs of significant shedding for now. Past litters have had some straight with some get slightly wavy. Guess I'm worrying over nothing!


----------



## Dee123

Thanks Mandy.


----------



## Dee123

Tried putting the photo on here...


----------



## mandym

lots of cockapoo pups are very straight coated and look almost like cockers as little pups but within weeks their coats totally change and are fluffier and thicker so i wouldnt worry,an f1 seldom moults like a cocker does.your puppy is lovely,i love choc roans x


----------



## Sezra

He is gorgeous and will be fab! Don't worry.


----------



## tessybear

Dexter has always had a straight coat compared to other 'poos. He is now like a long 'shag pile' rug. He has never shed a single hair!


----------



## tinal38

I've noticed Chip is getting a bit wavier on his back. He is straighter and he does shed some, not that I find hair around the house, but when we pick him up there are hairs left and occasionally I'll find a few light clumps on the floor gathered. My pups siblings were curly too. Good luck!









6 weeks









3 mos









4 mos









5 mos (today)


----------



## Dee123

Chip is gorgeous Tina! He seems to have gotten wavier as he grew up. Is his hair quite short or you clipped him that way?


----------



## tinal38

Denee - that is just how his hair has grown - he seems to be more cocker on his back for the shorter wavier hair, and his muzzle. The rest is getting longer.


----------



## Dee123

Just an update on my puppy. He did turn out to shed quite a lot. He still looks very cocker at 12 weeks and we love cocker spaniels!


----------



## Dee123

Is Milo going wavy?


----------



## kendal

he might have a bit if a wave but i think he will have a more strate cocker coat. it might be quite a light feeling coat. or he could turn out smooth coated like the working cockers. you realy wont know till he is older. he does look muck more like a cocker from that photo. 

has his coat grown much since you got him ?


----------



## mandym

Did you meet his parents?he looks a lot like the spaniel type pups in my f2 litters.he is such a gorgeous colour! xxx


----------



## Dee123

Yes he does look very spaniel. His coat has grown but slowly. It's not very thick either. Mom was available to be seen but not dad. I think sire did not belong to the breeder though she had him tested for PRA.

Mandy I saw your post showing the two different F2 pups. It was a very enlightening photo. I'll keep taking photos. Maybe Jojo can add my flat coat Milo to the catalogue someday!


----------



## Dee123

Just an update. Milo's coat is getting much thicker. It's less slick as the "waves" are not always in the same direction. Coat is very short compared to most cockapoos. I doubt it's up to 2". Growing slowly. Shedding greatly reduced. Just a couple of hairs if he naps on my lap. Never any on the carpet. No facial fuzz.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Do you have any recent photos Dee?


----------



## Kirsty

Cara's coat was straight when we brought her home. She's 8 month Old soon and definitely her poodles coming out.










Along with her Lady Muck pose xx


----------



## Satsuma

Hi all!

I Have a puppy 11 weeks old, name QQ, and I am wondering if her hair will be still straight or a bit straight and fluffy as one of the previous photos here of the White colour puppy?

Wish anyone would know as I can't wait to see her grow up  

Thank you!


----------



## Satsuma

Is there any chance it will turn like this? Thank you~?


----------



## halfpint

Ernie was very cocker looking with smooth coat when we first brought him home. He is 6 months now and wavy and scruffy looking. He probably needs a good tidy up. He doesn't shed much except when brushed.


----------



## Satsuma

halfpint said:


> Ernie was very cocker looking with smooth coat when we first brought him home. He is 6 months now and wavy and scruffy looking. He probably needs a good tidy up. He doesn't shed much except when brushed.


Thank you!

Hope the looks will either more cocker noble looking or more poodle mum's cute looking 

Our QQ, a girl pup, but a boy at heart


----------



## Barbarab

My cockerpoo is 5 months old with wavy fur . Will he grow longer hair as he gets older as at the moment he doesn't look like a cockerpoo


----------



## Gaynor59

Oh he does 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## January

Dee123 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm new to this group and I'm so glad I found it! I plan to pick my cockapoo puppy up in a couple of weeks. He's really adorable though he has a straight coat right now. His siblings are wavy. I was looking at a previous thread where there seemed to be a link between hair texture and shedding..... Straighter coats shed more?? Please correct me if I'm wrong. When one says a cockapoo sheds, how much exactly? Does it change as the puppy grows up?
> 
> I really like my puppy's shorter coat anyway but really concerned about shedding..... Maybe he could get a bit wavy and shed less?:decision:





Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Hello & welcome! Do you have a name for you pup?
> 
> A straighter coat doesn't always mean the coat will shed, however it is more likely. Although generally they still shouldn't shed much as far as I know, the poodle in the coat should hopefully mean that the coat will shed less than the cocker spaniel coat.
> My Izzie is quite curly, the only time she sheds hair is when we groom her, other than that we don't find hair around. We have jyst got a new puppy a few weeks ago that doesn't seem to have quick such a thick curly coat as Izzie does, although it could change as she gets older. She also has a slightly longer nose (like the cocker spaniel) than Izzie, but it doesn't mean she will or will not shed etc, so we will have to wait & see what this one


Hi I'm new and can't find on here how to ask questions! Help?


deb said:


> My dog has wavy/straight coat. We only have a few hairs when i groom him but never find them around the house.


Hi. I have a question not sure where to look to ask them on here I'm new.


----------



## January

Gaynor59 said:


> Oh he does
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think he looks like one but with a straight coat


----------



## January

kendal said:


> what generation is you puppy, have you spoken to your breeder regarding the coat have they had any cockapoo litters before. ?
> 
> my stratis girl has more of a wavy coat now, this is two of my girls compared at the same ages Echo is sill has a limp wavy coat compared to delta who has a curlier coat.
> 
> Echo and Delta at 8weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo about 5 months old and Delta 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is them just last week Echo 3 years Delta 16months


Awww


----------

